# QSI cdrw/dvd SBW-243 driver corrupted need new one



## Joe Rapacilo (Oct 21, 2007)

My Sony Vaio has a cd/dvd and the driver file has become corrupted. I have been unable to locate the driver. Can anyone direct me to where i can find it?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DRIVER&ref=http%3A//www.sony.com/index.php

That is sony's website to there driver download support. This will work as long as you have the same OS that came with the computer and the cd rom is the one that came with the computer. 

If this does not work. post back and i will offer as much help as i can.


----------



## DevilStranger (Mar 10, 2008)

I got the same problem. The device status is This device is working properly but it does not read any disk. I'm already searched for the driver but I couldn't find any. My problem happened after formating the hard drive. Then the Cdrom doesn't read any disk


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello DevilStranger, for the best help, the site request that each new problem has its own thread, even if another person has the same or simular problem. 

For any help thouh there needs to be more information, like the type of cd-rom drive. I would just go to the companies website and download the newest driver first and see if that helps


----------



## DevilStranger (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi mate,
I did post a new threat about my problem. Then I saw this topic and I just want to say that I got the same problem. 
It would be great if you go to my threat and help me with my problem, there are more information there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyhov (Dec 19, 2008)

DevilStranger said:


> Hi mate,
> I did post a new threat about my problem. Then I saw this topic and I just want to say that I got the same problem.
> It would be great if you go to my threat and help me with my problem, there are more information there. Thanks for your help.


This should help


```
http://sillydog.org/forum/sdt_9200.php
```


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try deleteing upper/lower filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/
Thanks,
Bill


----------

